# Remember the days before Self Service Petrol Stations



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Take A Look Here


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ooer missus, you sure you've got the right link there?

:lol: 

Pete


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Why do you keep posting links that don't work
and which air wrench did you buy ???

Loddy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't think I would have had the 'cheek' to film it...... :wink: 

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Links*



loddy said:


> Why do you keep posting links that don't work
> and which air wrench did you buy ???
> 
> Loddy


You have to be signed and over 18 years of age Loddy


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

FYI - definitely NOT suitable for work .......as I've just found out


----------

